# More from the old dump........>



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

This place just keeps on giving...so I just keep on taking [] Dug some nice old bottles today. Dug two Swift's Crocks (gave one to my partner), a Hostetter's Stomach Bitters, a Duffy Malt Whiskey, and others...some were pontiled [] Well....heres the pics.

 Matty


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

Stomach Bitters


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

Duffy's Malt Whiskey


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

not sure about this one?? It says C.H. Graves and sons Foreign and domestic spirits??


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

A nice Lydia E. Pinkhams []


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

heres another I can't seem to find anything on?? Nice bottle though.


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 7, 2004)

local druggists always make me a happy camper []


----------



## Pontiled (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Matt!  That's my bottle hole you're digging!

 Oops, sorry, I was just dreaming!

 Good bottles! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cerberus314 (Nov 8, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  Matt in NH
> 
> A nice Lydia E. Pinkhams []


 
 Hey Matt I have that same bottle...I read in Kovels price guide that there are 3 versions...a green, an apple green? and an aqua. The first 2 are worth a pretty penny but the aqua (the one I have of course  ) is only 8$...what gives?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 8, 2004)

Way to go Matt! I like that Caustic Balsam - weird name - its kind of like soothing - acid  or sour-honey. Great crock too. How big is this spot and whats the lay out? Sounds like   theres some more diggin to do - keep us posted. Also,very nice pics.


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys... this dump is a biggin DEEPWOODS, and deep too...the crocks came from over 8 inches down, the pontiled glass starts comming up at about 10-12 inches down. I've pulled over 60 bottles outa there that were 1890's or older and I have only dug 1/4 of the dump....it's a huge farm dump over a stone wall that stretches about 20 yards. Thae age of glass seems to start in the 1850's and go all the way into the 1940's......thats a lotta years of dumping []


 Matty


----------



## Ryan (Nov 8, 2004)

Pretty good finds! The Gombault's is for horses, I don't remember what it does to them though  []


----------



## card (Nov 9, 2004)

Great find, Matt. Keep on diggin'! Pics are great!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 9, 2004)

Cerberus - Color,color,color like location,location,location. 99% of em were made in       aqua,so any other color is very rare - an amber Drakes Plantation is 75 bucks and a       green one could be 2 grand.


----------



## nirvine (Nov 9, 2004)

Good Going Matt ! At Last a promising site! Bottle digging is about persistance, the more you look the more you find[]

 I remember some of your first posts , and you were getting frustrated from lack of finding.....

 Congrats!


----------



## Matt in NH (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Nirvine.......about 6 hours of hiking went into finding that old bottle hole.....now it's time to reep the benifets!!

 Matty


----------



## TSUNK (Nov 27, 2004)

HI MATT. IAM NEW TO BOTTLE COLLECTING AND NEW TO THIS WEB SITE. I HAVE THE LUXURY OF HAVING A BOTTLE DUMP 50 YARDS FROM MY HOME. AN OLD TREE FELL OVER ON THIS PROPERTY AND WOW ! BOTTLES. SINCE THEN I HAVE BEEN DIGGING AND FOUND 100'S OF NICE BOTTLES. WHAT IS A BOTTLE TUMBLER? WHAT IS PONTILED MEAN ? I HAVE A INTEREST OF BOTTLES FROM TROY N.Y. RICH IN HISTORY BY THE WAY. IN ANY CASE IAM OBSESSED WITH THIS NEW HOBBY. GREAT PICS AND THANKS FOR ANY HELP YOU CAN PROVIDE.
 TOM


----------



## crozet86 (Nov 27, 2004)

Matt,
            Your J.E. Combault's bottle is in my kovel's book and it lists for 12.00. Im sure this is the same bottle. Hope this helps.


----------



## diginit (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice bottles Matt,
   Keep em comin'. Still looking for a big old dump myself.
 I usually find small homestead dumps,few bottles but alot
 of scenery. Watchout for the shards.They bite.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow.. Nice finds!!![]A good bottle always cheers me up.[] Just broke 2 bottles , scratched 1 and chipped 1 in 10 minutes,[] so I'm not too happy right now. My crush Maddi is coming over to babysit my sister in a week so I've been reorganizing my shelves and putting away all my dirty bottles[:'(] so she wouldn't think I'm gross or anything like that. So, I put some of the bottles temporarily on top of the T.V, but thanks to Mr. Entwistle's booming bass the vibration caused them to shake off the table and smash on the bottles below[] Good thing they weren't any of my good bottles[]

 The ones that died tonight were:

 1.1950's Dicinson's Witchazel

 2. My ONLY nursing bottle

 3. Iroquis Beer (I don't feel as bad about this one, since it was already chipped)

 The one that was injured was:

 Free-blown Chianti Wine

 R.I.P[]


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Great Finds! Keep on sharing the pics []


----------



## dukedigsbottles (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice find lucky you


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhh duffys malt,..............a cool bottle aswell,I had to buy mine though!......

 A buddy i go detecting with somtimes shows me old cellers and really got me into metal detecting,but he has a large dump which Im hoping to help him dig before it fills with water......


  what else are ya finding in NH?......im in NY///////


 I trade and buy,so if ya got any you want to get rid of "pre-1900" ill make a offer...
  Any Schenectady Bottles?


----------



## alan23t5 (Jan 17, 2005)

Great finds.


----------



## morin 811 (Mar 23, 2005)

i`ve found in the past a J.E.COMBAUT`S bottle around my appartment when digging was done in my sherbrooke area .greath find this bottle.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like a good dump.I miss those hours of hiking through the woods to find a decent dump in New Hampshire and Maine.So many were dug.But,when you find one it normally pays off nicely.Good luck and keep us posted,DOug


----------

